# [SOLVED] Why won't these files copy to my ipod?



## alleirbag (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought a cd online as an instant download. It saved to my computer, (I saved insted of opening because I had had problems with that before) then I copied it to my ipod. It said it was putting everything on there, which took about 30 seconds. But it is not on my ipod, even though it said it copied! Why is this, what can I do to make it work?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Why won't these files copy to my ipod?*

Hello and welcome.

What are the files your trying to copy? are you trying just to store files on the iPod or do you want to view them on the iPod? If so you need to go through iTunes for that.


----------



## alleirbag (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Why won't these files copy to my ipod?*

Why thank yoou :3
Ha I did it! All I did was double click on each song in (which was in the music library in my harddrive) then they showed up in itunes


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Why won't these files copy to my ipod?*

No worries. Glad it is working.


----------

